# GST error code 20



## wpetrie

I have a model L3830 and the wires to the right side of the trans pulled out of the plug, tractoer stopped and i got the GST light on the dash and error - 20 on screen. There are 3 wires - black, red and orange - and I tried every combination to plug them back in but still get the error code and no drive. Can anyone help with proper sequence and how to clear the code? Thanks.


----------

